# Professional Slide Show Presentations



## david/annette (Sep 13, 2009)

We have been using the slide show format for our clients to preview their proofs.  I have been using Pix2exe because it has features I cannot find elsewhere, most important to us is a setting which keeps the pictures from being copied by the client. It will show the file number and allows the client to go back and forth or stop easily. Oh! Did I mention all the client does is pop it in their computer and it will automatically open? 

That is not always the case.  I have had clients where the DVD won't play, or has poor quality. Neither is the case on my computer.  My computer is XP and my husbands is VISTA.  The set I burned today won't open his computer, which apparently will play + or - DVDs.

SO..I am on the hunt for a great, but easy slide show program that has the features I want, BUT will actually play!

What are you using out there?

I am feeling very frustrated right about now.

Annette


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 14, 2009)

I used ProShow Gold for making slide shows.  It's the best slide show software I've used...but I only use it for end-product slide shows, not for proofing.

Have you considered switching to on-line proofing?  I use an application called Photocart, which allows clients to view and order their photos, right from my website.


----------



## athomasimage (Sep 15, 2009)

Like "Big  Mike", I use Pro Show Gold to create DVD slide shows for clients.

I put proofs up on my web site for clients to review.  This works especially well when family members live in different areas of the country.  

Even my antiquated Photo Shop Ver 7.0 he said sheepishly, has a feature to create Web Photo Galleries.  Then I upload the page to my site and email the link to the client.  The finished page allows to put the word "Proof" across the image and a copyright statement below the image.

With some recent changes in computer equipment, I may re-visit my Canon software to see if this will better allow previewing images with the client before the proofing process.


----------



## LokiZ (Sep 16, 2009)

It depends what I am doing and how much audio is involved.  I use proshow gold as well if the slide show is going to be pretty cut and dry as far as the durations of each slide.  If I am in need of slide shows where the images do a lot of beat matching I always use software that is more video oriented then still image oriented because it is so much easier to slice and dice with video software.  For that I use Pinnacle's DV Studio.

For what you want I would look along the lines of something flash.  That will help with the security. it will work on CD and DVD readers alike.  I will try and find the software name I am using at home when I get up tomorrow.  You can then just have them run it on their browser.


----------



## FrankLamont (Sep 16, 2009)

I wonder if there are any Adobe products that can be used? 

Premiere is video, but maybe that could be utilised? I'm asking personally, as well, of course. Not rhetorically.


----------



## raider (Sep 16, 2009)

Adobe Encore will make a great slideshow with filenames and such.  Easy for 99 and below photos, more than that you have to string shows together.


----------



## iamacyborg (Sep 16, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> I wonder if there are any Adobe products that can be used?
> 
> Premiere is video, but maybe that could be utilised? I'm asking personally, as well, of course. Not rhetorically.



Premiere is video editting, IE editting footage, not making slideshows, you could use it, quite easily, but that's not really what it's for.


----------



## LokiZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Actually most video editing software now pretty much describes the output product (video)  What you import into the workspace be it footage, soundtracks, still images... it's all good and all the same once it's output to tape or however to choose to publish it.  The missing link is interactive ease.  It's works to use DVD menus but if you are running DVD's on a computer it is kind of a setback using DVD menu inplace of what computers users are generally used to.

Flash slide shows make sense since the focus of the slide show is to be able to interact in a totally random manner.  Take a look at a software package called Flash Slideshow Maker Professional. It runs about 50$ and should do everything you need it to do.  Once the flash file is created you can choose to have the software create the Html code for you or you can just embed the flash file into HTML pages that you custom create for your purpose.

Let me know if you would like to see an example.  I could throw something together if you like.

Flash should also have you covered as far as image copying is concerned.


----------

